# Stock roof lights



## 515CUSTOMS (Dec 27, 2009)

I was looking on Ebay for trucks. A 2500 HD GMC or Chevy and was wondering why some of the trucks have the roof top running lights.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

The HD trucks had them as an option (I believe) or they were grouped in with other equipment groups. It was a factory option- trucks either have them or not. I believe though, if your truck didn't have them- they could be added.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

It usually depends on who is ordering trucks for the dealer. Most of the chevy and GMC dealers around here do not have any of the 2500 trucks with the roof lights. I doubt it is a must have option for most people so most dealers don't order their trucks with them. 

Now there are a few Ford dealerships around here who seem to put roof lights on all of their F250 and F350 SRW trucks.

I personally like cab lights on my trucks and added them to my 98 K1500 ECSB Z71 and my 98 K3500RCLB came with them from the factory.

Wayne


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

Here is a picture of my K3500 with the factory cab lights.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

70monte;964469 said:


> It usually depends on who is ordering trucks for the dealer. Most of the chevy and GMC dealers around here do not have any of the 2500 trucks with the roof lights. I doubt it is a must have option for most people so most dealers don't order their trucks with them.
> 
> Now there are a few Ford dealerships around here who seem to put roof lights on all of their F250 and F350 SRW trucks.
> 
> ...


It's about 50/50 here with the GMC/Chevy dealers- I like cab lights- my truck came with 'em...give it a more "bold" look IMO


----------



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

70monte;964477 said:


> Here is a picture of my K3500 with the factory cab lights.


What a beautiful truck. 
I love the 90's model chevy truck. 
I would only desire to get my hands on a clean 96-99 3500 short cab long box.


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

70monte;964477 said:


> Here is a picture of my K3500 with the factory cab lights.


For a 12 yr old truck, it is a very sharp looking truck.

I prefer cab lights also, but they wouldn't make or break a deal on a truck. My 95 C3500 has them, and my 90 K3500 and 00 K2500 don't.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

I added the icc lights to my truck. I used pacers, GM wanted over $900. for the lights and wiring harness! The pacers are better looking (multiple bulbs), and now im hearing GM cant provide replacement bulbs for theirs yet! That would explain why i see so many chevys with out lights on the roof.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

I ordered them when I ordered the truck, extra $55


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

70monte;964477 said:


> Here is a picture of my K3500 with the factory cab lights.


That is one beautiful rig!


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks guys, I like it. I bought it in Nov 07 with 94,600 miles on it. It just turned over 101,000 miles. I was actually looking for a 98-2000 old body style Crew cab or ext-cab when I found this one. I wanted the 7.4L/auto and couldn't find many that didn't have a ton of miles on them. I decided just to get this one since I already had a 98 ECSB Z71 in case I needed to haul more people. This one is pretty well loaded with options and I'm the third owner. Here is a couple of pics of my 98 ECSB Z71 that I bought new. It currently has about 115,000 miles on it.

















Wayne


----------



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

Sorry to steal the thread! 
70 Monte...nice trucks. 
Did you add the dual pipes to the z? Does the 3500 have them?
Also, show some pics of your Monte if you get chance. 
Is that a VW in your pic?


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

MeeksCo;965669 said:


> Sorry to steal the thread!
> 70 Monte...nice trucks.
> Did you add the dual pipes to the z? Does the 3500 have them?
> Also, show some pics of your Monte if you get chance.
> Is that a VW in your pic?


I did put the dual pipes on the Z. Its a Borla Stainless Steel cat-back system that I put on in 03. The 3500 currently has the factory exhaust on it but I will probably put a different muffler on it at some point. The VW is a 72 Superbeetle that my Grandfather gave me. Its pretty rusty because it came from NY so I don't know what I'm going to do with it. I currently have way too many cars. I also have:

1970 Monte Carlo with a 396/400 Turbo combo that I've owned since 1987. It's the second vehicle I ever owned.
2004 Monte Carlo SS Dale Jr. edition that I bought last month from the original owner. Supercharged 3800 V-6 with 88,800 miles on it.
(3) 1992 Cavaliers. commuter cars for gas mileage. I drove one, my fiancee drives one, and one i bought from a friend at work for $150. These are probably going to be sold soon because I just bought the 2004 Monte and my fiancee wants to buy a Mustang.

I'll try to get some pics of the Monte's. The 70 Monte and the Green 98 truck are in the garage at my house in another town as I live with my fiancee at the moment.

Wayne


----------



## bullseye (Dec 13, 2009)

I have a 1990 Chevrolet ext cab long box . How hard is it to add cab lights? Is aftermarket the way to go ?? I really like the look of cab lights and would like to install them on my truck !! I even want to put opera lights on the side pillar of my truck too!! Man I must miss my youth !! lol lol


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Get a price for the harness and lights up there, im curious what they will quote you.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

bullseye;965890 said:


> I have a 1990 Chevrolet ext cab long box . How hard is it to add cab lights? Is aftermarket the way to go ?? I really like the look of cab lights and would like to install them on my truck !! I even want to put opera lights on the side pillar of my truck too!! Man I must miss my youth !! lol lol


I originally bought aftermarket stock style lights for my body style but ended up only using the rubber base. I went to the junkyard and found a truck that had the factory lights and pulled the wiring harness out and kept a few of the lenses that were'nt broken. I then went to the dealer and bought all new lenses because the aftermarket lenses were not made very good and they didn't seal to the rubber gasket very well. While at the JY I took measurements off of the donor truck so I would know where to drill holes on my truck. I also bought all new stainless steel screws because the light kit came with plated ones.

The hardest part was drilling that first hole. Then it was all pretty easy. Running the wireing harness was not very hard but my truck had the overhead console so after I took that down and pulled the headliner down, I had some access to the roof panel and was able to use a fish wire to pull all of the lamp sockets up through the holes. I then wired the hot wire to the parking light wire and grounded the ground and had lights. I've had the lights on the truck for a little over six years and no leaks or problems so far.

The most important part of the operation is drilling the holes correctly because there is not much room for error. Measure many times and drill once.

Wayne


----------

